# Seat Jack aftermarket two up



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if the aftermarket two up seats are legal in Michigan for converting a single to a 2 man? I believe it's a no-go on ATV's but have never heard about the sleds.

Here's a link to the type of seat I'm thinking of:

http://www.psep.biz/store/yamaha_snowmobile_seat_jack_backrest.htm#KX288003


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Not legal, if the machine was not designed as two person sled, then it is not legal. If you see on the side of the sled it will say machine for operator and 1 passenger, or it will say for operator only no passenger. So if it was not made as a two up it can not be converted.


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

As long as you both have helmets on and not racing around recklessly you will be fine. This is one of the laws the dnr overlooks as long as you do as I said. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

castforcash said:


> As long as you both have helmets on and not racing around recklessly you will be fine. This is one of the laws the dnr overlooks as long as you do as I said.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


X2. 

I have been snowmobiling for over 30 years and I had never been stopped or questioned about riding double on a 1 up sled. I used to do it when my kids were little, but now we have touring sleds. I always see a lot of people riding double. A seat jack will make it more comfortable, but it will not ride as good as a touring sled and you may need to upgrade your springs.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks, glad to hear it's not a strictly enforced rule. Getting my first sled and 13 year old son will be riding on back so hopefully the weight won't be an issue.

We'll only be going in and out for ice fishing.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

I was ticketed for riding 2 on a single ice fishing. Going slow. On mullet lk.

choot 'em choot 'em


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

That's a whole different animal up that way, ex wife was from cheboygan, so I am very familiar with what goes on up there, a lot of over zealous barney fifes to say the least! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

castforcash said:


> As long as you both have helmets on and not racing around recklessly you will be fine. This is one of the laws the dnr overlooks as long as you do as I said.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


X3, used to do it all the time, passed cops and DNR while ridding double on the trail and never had a issue, even had the DNR stop me once while ridding double just to check registration and never mentioned ridding double on a single sled was illegal.

Ski Doo also made a 1 + 1 seat for the Rev in 03+ to take it from a 1 seater to a 2 seater, don't see how this would be any different as what you want to do as far as illegal??

http://www.skidoopartshouse.com/oem...sories-body/503fe60af870022f44732e23/1-1-seat


----------

